

Show HN: A free HackerNews reader App for iOS - feilaoda

I create a free HackerNews reader App for iPhone/iPod touch. I have worked really hard 2 months. You can vote / reply the news.
I appreciate any feedback, any reviews to me. Thanks very very much.
You can download it from:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernews+-free/id490595576?mt=8<p>You can download it from:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernews+-free/id490595576?mt=8
======
sumukh1
I understand this an app for hackers, but I'd really like to see another icon.
It's the one flaw I notice immediately with almost any HN app.

Let me know if you're interested in using this: Made a quick mockup:
<http://sumukh.me/ZZ3+>

------
miguelos
I just released my Hacker News reader app on the Windows Phone marketplace,
and saw your post while I was testing mine. Why are so many people developing
Hacker News app all of a sudden?

------
feilaoda
Clikable link:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernews+-free/id490595576?...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernews+-free/id490595576?mt=8)

------
folkster
It would be good if it doesn't require login.

~~~
nodemaker
The one I made does not.

Shameless Plug:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernode/id473882597> (HackerNode)

------
nodemaker
Good job man!...Coincidence that we both finished our hacker news apps on the
same day!

------
trin_
dos it merge new and ask?

~~~
feilaoda
v1.1 app does't has ask. v1.2 has. I have upload v1.2 to Apple. Waiting for
review.

